# String Building Stuff for sale (Little John Serving Machine)



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Giving it up or going a different route?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Post up the Trophy material ..


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## rockinbowhunter (Jul 26, 2007)

60x,
Going a different route.

MAterials will be posted with weight and pictures this weekend. 29 spools that are basically brand new with a couple that are right at 1/8th lb and a couple that are less. Serveral brand new spools.


----------



## rockinbowhunter (Jul 26, 2007)

*Pictures of string Materials*

here are the pictures of the materials


----------



## skye5317 (Feb 28, 2009)

How much do you want for the material?


----------



## ShootaTac (Nov 27, 2006)

How Much are you willing to sell the materials for??

Thanks in advance


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

I would be interested in the 452X. Let me know what you have and how much you want...Per spool and/or whole lot. I am assuming that everything in the left hand pictures is your 452X.


----------



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

any of the string still for sale?


----------



## WallaceB String (Mar 9, 2009)

What do you have in Trophy? Please let me know quantity and what you want


----------



## rockinbowhunter (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello all! The little John is up for sale. $300 gets it.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Heck of a deal. I am almost thinking of buying the Little Jon back. I know what they cost me.


----------



## silentoutdoors (Dec 30, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Todzilla (Feb 27, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

Does it take a seperate motor to run it?


----------



## rockinbowhunter (Jul 26, 2007)

It runs on the drill. One side of the server is bent, but you can run it from the other side easily. I will shoot video of it running.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Not sure if you got my pm shortly after you posted but I'll take it.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

rockinbowhunter said:


> It runs on the drill. One side of the server is bent, but you can run it from the other side easily. I will shoot video of it running.


If you are a little talented you can remove that shaft and straighten it. I am a little supprised it bent, obviously from a accident. Just place it in a lathe and tap until it straightens. It wouldn't take me long to fix it.


----------



## rockinbowhunter (Jul 26, 2007)

You're correct DEEZLIN. When it showed up it had been dropped numerous times, but I can't couldn't afford the downtime then to mess with insurance. IT was nothing in the building process or the materials. it still runs perfectly and had a ton of strings served with it!


----------

